

Goldman Sachs Invests in Bitcoin Startup Circle Internet Financial - ghosh
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-goldman-sachs-bitcoin-20150430-story.html?utm_content=bufferf7c8c&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
kleer001
“Customers with dollar accounts gain all of the benefits of digital currency —
instant, secure and free payments to anyone in the world — without holding or
explicitly converting dollars into bitcoins,” Allaire wrote.

Not great for the struggling 'store of value' part of what Bitcoin the
currency can become.

